# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Спички коллекционые!!!

## korn76

С изображением пород собак 1980 г. Предлагайте цену!!!! Фотки чуть позже!! ЦЕНА ДЛЯ ДИЛЛЕРОВ 1 ГР.

----------


## ADey

фотки ускорят продажу, удачи :smileflag:

----------


## korn76

АП

----------


## korn76

извените за качество

----------


## korn76

ап

----------


## korn76

ап

----------


## korn76

Ап

----------


## korn76

ап

----------


## korn76

ап

----------


## korn76

появилось еще 2 набора

----------


## korn76

ап

----------


## korn76

апп

----------


## KARATa

какая ваша цена

----------


## korn76

апп

----------


## korn76

ап

----------


## korn76

ап

----------


## korn76

ап

----------


## korn76

апп

----------


## korn76

апеп

----------


## korn76

ап

----------


## Букалка

наличие и цена интересует)

----------


## korn76

есть породы собак !!! цену еще не сложил ! предлагайте!!!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  18.06.2015 в 14:23 ----------

ап

----------


## Odessian

сложите цену, или тему уберут - таковы правила форума

----------

